# 10.1" Brakes for Rabbit and Scirocco



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Converting to 10.1" front brakes is a popular upgrade for cars built on the MKI chassis(Rabbit to '84, Scirocco, caddy and Cabriolet). Girling 54 calipers are common on many cars but Caliper carriers with 3" OC mounting to the bearing carrier are hard to find. Corrados and Passats use the Girling 54 but mounting bolts are spaced more widely. 16V Scirocco carriers are what everyone uses but there are many more MKI chassis cars than there are 16V Sciroccos being parted out. The part # for the carrier is 853615125. That carrier is also used on several mid to late 80's Audi Quattros. Got a pair today from an 85 4000S Quattro. Also came on Quantum Syncro and the Audi Coupe which looked like a Scirocco1. Whenever I find one of these earlier Audis in a yard, I check for Girling 54 calipers. If I find them I look for 3" OC mounting. If I find that I'll take them. I always keep a spare set for that next early car that I buy. Any others will bring $75 to go towards other needed items. Happy hunting. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Richago (Oct 5, 2002)

:thumbup:

Good note on how to handle sold items!


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

^this. 

LMK if you come across another extra set in your junkyard travels, SG. I'll take 'em.


----------



## doctor12valve (Jul 20, 2005)

This guy has the calipers and carriers: FS: Scirocco Calipers

I have the knuckles for $75 shipped :thumbup:


----------



## malonion (Aug 13, 2010)

This information is crucial and I wish I would have known it a long time ago. Thanks for clarifying this for me. We were about to change to something other than 10.1 or even worse, drill out the carriers we had that fit a MK2. 

So the spacing is for sure 3" on the O/C for the mounting with A1 system Scirocco 16V?

If so this should fit a MK1 Rabbit right?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

They are 3" or 75mm. The ones that won't fit from a Corrado or Passat are around 3-1/2". I have a pair of the propper ones if you're looking.


----------



## malonion (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes indeed! I have a few PM's sent out but not much luck with those guys yet. I have a set that are about 3.5 inches that are not going to work. If you have a set you can spare, please PM me with a price.

Does anyone know if both of these caliper models use the same "boot and seal kits"?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Of the items listed here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5190466-FS-16V-Scirocco-Brake-Parts I have carriers, brake lines and proportioning valves. Prices are listed. Don't have the kits with the bellows and one time use bolts. I'm about to make an order with Autohausaz and was going to order several sets. Should have them in a week. In answer to your question the same ones that fit your 3-1/2" fit these. They should be replaced or if you want to reuse them, you should use blue Loctite on the threads of the bolts.


----------



## vinziboy (Oct 16, 2008)

*upgrading to... 9.4 !?*

Mister georges, 

what if I want to upgrade to vented rotors? My scirocco has 9.4 non vented rotors with small square pads... I wish I could have better braking endurance, but would like to keep it on 13 inches. I have to use 9.4. I bought a set of early MK2 calipers with vented 9.4 that will not fit on my car. Are you aware of the caliper model / car it would come from that I could bolt on my actual 1979 scirocco ? I think MK! GTI had vented rotors.... Thanks for your help. 

vincent


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

My '87 Cabriolet had vented rotors and 9.4". Also read an article in Hemmings Sports & Exotic Car about this car http://bringatrailer.com/2010/05/15/earliest-around-1979-euro-vw-gti/. If you can find the Hemmings article, the builder talks about how the original Euro GTIs used venter rotors and the same calipers as US Rabbits. In order to used the vented rotors he bought thinner pads from the UK. Cabriolet calipers would probably be easier for you.


----------

